
Installing and Configuring SSL Certificates for Nginx with CertBot - leog7
http://techarena51.com/index.php/installing-and-securing-nginx-websites-on-linux-with-a-free-ssl-certificate-from-lets-encrypt/
======
ronyba
Is this from Let's Encrypt?

~~~
leog7
Yup

